# joining DFW



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

how/when can one join the dfwapc? are there monthly meetings?


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

+1! i've been wanting to join too but i'm not sure if i'll be able to make it to most of the meetings since i work some pretty unusual hours and wasn't sure if that would be an issue or not.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I would also like to know how to join, and when the next meeting will be.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

From what I've been told, the club comes to a stand still during the summer time with everyone taking vacations but resumes back up once the kids are back in school. If anyone wants to have an informal get together, you can count me in. In spirit of the club, lets go out for Sushi.


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> From what I've been told, the club comes to a stand still during the summer time with everyone taking vacations but resumes back up once the kids are back in school. If anyone wants to have an informal get together, you can count me in. In spirit of the club, lets go out for Sushi.


lmao. im going to sushi place off of 75 and forest tonight, if yall want


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't have made it last night. I had a little pearl scale goldfish to take home.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't like sushi but I like tacos  oh I like shrimp too. umm ihop shrimp salad. the people that can, should just come together one night and we should have a dinner. I also got alot of wisteria and money wort to trade about to go count it and make some plant packages.


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

I also have more hygro than I care about, and definitely down for a dinner


----------

